# am crezut ca e cioanca.



## Olympia28

Hello! 
I do not speak a word of Romanian however am curious to know the English translation of the following sentence (I can't attempt a translation, sorry!): 

am crezut ca e cioanca. si pe el il cheama tot la fel. ce mai faci ucigasule de taximetristi

Thanks for your help!


----------



## farscape

It's a rather unusual piece, if I may say so...

"I thought it was Cioancă (family name). And he had the same name. How are you, killer of taxicab drivers?"

Best,


----------



## viuchi

And he had the same name (too).


----------



## farscape

viuchi said:


> And he had the same name (too).



Yes, that would be ok for a literary translation. But what we have here is a rather iliterate text which has a *şi* (_and_) at the beginning of the sentence. To preserve the candid tone of the text, _and_ is needed.

Later,


----------

